# Tomcat Service mit JPDA debugging starten



## loopsen (14. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte meinen Tomcat über einen Service starten und meine Jsp-site mit eclipse debuggen. bis jetzt habe ich immer die startup.bat gestartet und dort die einträge für JPDA gemacht. also:

set JPDA_TRANSPORT=dt_socket
set JPDA_ADDRESS=8000

call "%EXECUTABLE%" jpda start %CMD_LINE_ARGS%


wo muss ich jetzt die einträge machen, wenn ich den Dienst von tomcat starten will?? ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## loopsen (17. Jan 2008)

hat niemand das schon mal versucht?


----------



## loopsen (17. Jan 2008)

ich habs:
man muss auf tomcat5w.exe klicken, dann öffnet sich das kinfigurationsfenster...da geht man auf das java tab und dort gibt man filgende zeilen ein:
-Xdebug
-Xrunjdwp:transport=dt_socket,address=8000,server=y,suspend=n


schon läuft Jpda

danke für die super hilfe :autsch:  :autsch:  :bloed:


----------

